# Background Plant Suggestions Please!



## TonyV2 (Oct 16, 2006)

Currently my new 29-gallon tank, with pressurized CO2 and 110 watts of CF lighting has some "Ammannia Gracilis" in one back corner and "Wisteria" in the other. The middle is somewhat lacking. 

I’m considering the following;

Aponogeton crispus
Corkscrew Val
Echinodorus 'rubin'
Cabomba caroliniana

What would you recommend?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i will recommend this "Corkscrew Val" with the combination of L. Aromatica or rotala macranda


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

While Echinodorus rubin can grow really large for a 29 G tank and almost the same situation for Aponogeton crispus, probable the Corkscrew val and Cabomba caroliniana could get you a fresh green background plant wall, but I also can recommend the Bacopa caroliniana and get with it more room in the aquarium (comparing with the first two plants) and also these delicate colours...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

From my experience, especially when dealing with beginner aquascapes (don't know if you're a beginner or not, just a guess), the problem usually isn't the background. It's the midground.

A high-level aquascaper will be thinking about every detail, but for beginner's to the design-aspect I'd say to focus most of your efforts on mid-ground design. Even for advanced scapers, the most critical decisions with the lay out are probably made in the mid-ground, with the position of hardscape and mid-ground plants. They are the foundation of the lay-out. 

Whether you figure out the fore or backgrounds, with a strong and nice mid-ground lay out, you will get the satisfaction you're looking for of "Having a nice tank." Well, that's what most are looking for when they come here. You might be more ambitious than that-- I can't know so sorry if you are.

When they enter planted tanks, most people are impressed most by the sparkling carpets and brilliant red stem plants in the background. It's because they focus on these parts first that they miss the real design-aspect of aquascaping. Even if they succeed as plant-growers, they still think "I'm no good at aquascaping" because their tank has never looked like a great design. Well, a wall behind a field doesn't have any depth or visual strenghth.

If you say, "The midground is somewhat empty," then I'd tell you that it's the part you want to think about the most.

For the basic aquascaping, choosing background plants before thinking about mid-ground design, is like putting the cherry in the sunday dish before putting the ice cream in.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> the problem usually isn't the background. It's the midground.
> 
> ........ Well, a wall behind a field doesn't have any depth or visual strenghth.
> 
> ...


Steve,

I think this is a very useful point. You've explained this so well. I especially love your metaphors. Thanks for such a great tip.


----------

